# civic nation?!?!



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

i'll tell u..........i have this friend with a 88 civic hatchback with some mods that i've been wanting to race for a while...so finally today we met up on the road and we took the cars to the freeway where i annihalated his 5speed lil civic in my automatic ga16de......that was fun..................later on when i was on my way to work, a lil blue hatchback(like a 89) revved on me, i revved back feeling confident against these cars. but he turned on the street not to be seen again  .........then i got on the freeway to get back home and i see this primered hatchback civic behind me...he pulls up next to me, revvs, i revv back and we go.....i was ahead of him for a while cuz he got stuck in traffic but once we got on the open road we got next to each other and go, he beats me, by a car length...but i slowly, and i mean slowyly start catching up, but after like 15 seconds he slowly starts to pull so i just let off the gas and call it a loss..............but thats weird having three encounters withing 15 mins of each other at different locations with all my opponents being older 80's-early 90's civics, the third guy i lost to had no back seats and was an Si hatchback, and i had my sub that i had just put in 2 days ago, not making excuses but i'll take that stuff off and go look for him again, dont know what mods he had, but all i have under my hood is an intake


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

you have an se-r 2.0 auto? what year? remember those little things are very quick


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

shmuck90 said:


> *you have an se-r 2.0 auto? what year? remember those little things are very quick *


 Nope. He has an automagic GA16DE.


----------



## GXEman (Oct 24, 2002)

What mods do you have?


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

the only mods i have is a CAI and exhaust, had timing before. but i de-advanced it...........this guy had an exhaust(SO RICEY SOUNDING)........and as for what he had under the hood...i'm not sure...btw i have an automatic ga16de on 17's(dont help much )


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *but all i have under my hood is an intake  *





sr20 805 said:


> *the only mods i have is a CAI and exhaust*


Hhmmm...


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

Well that's accurate... I mean your exhaust isn't under your hood, is it?


----------



## nissandriven (Oct 11, 2002)

exhaust isn't under the hood


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Yeah I figured that. Just sounded a little fishy.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

yea, it does sound fishy 'wont be beat' kinda.........i just said like it is tho ..........so what do u guys think? the first race was a win and the si hatch took me out by a car length,, never raced any of these cars....so In your opinion how do u think my car performed?


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

shmuck90 said:


> *you have an se-r 2.0 auto? what year? remember those little things are very quick *


what do u mean those little things? r u talking about the civics or the se-r's? theyre both fairly small  just confusing a lil


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

when i first saw the post. I thought u were going to talk about that lame civic commerical where all these fixed up civics are driving behind a stock 2003 civic. and at the end of the commercial it says Civic Nation. anyone see this?


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

yeh i theres a guy that talks about in the forum 

http://216.33.240.250/cgi-bin/linkr...com/showthread.php?threadid=8693&goto=newpost


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

i mean the hatchback, thats the main reason theyre so fast when modded too, if that guy had nos it would literally be falling apart, thats how small


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Unfortunately, power to weight gives you an edge if your power is equal to or exceed your vehicles weight. If he was slowly pulling away from you, I seriously doubt he was spraying. that's the work of cheap, but effective mods and a light car with no power windows, 17inch rims, no power steering and possibly no A/C. Alot of guys in hondas seem to like to drive their everyday car around like this (stripped) because it helps give them the edge! Must be cold as hell in them in the winter months and hot as hell in the summer months. I say, if they have a pretty girlfriend, she must be rreally tired of this by now and want to ride in a quiet, not so bouncy car that doesn't have a twin at every other intersection with the same mods, paint and rims (Pretty boring, isn't it).


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *Unfortunately, power to weight gives you an edge if your power is equal to or exceed your vehicles weight. If he was slowly pulling away from you, I seriously doubt he was spraying. that's the work of cheap, but effective mods and a light car with no power windows, 17inch rims, no power steering and possibly no A/C. Alot of guys in hondas seem to like to drive their everyday car around like this (stripped) because it helps give them the edge! Must be cold as hell in them in the winter months and hot as hell in the summer months. I say, if they have a pretty girlfriend, she must be rreally tired of this by now and want to ride in a quiet, not so bouncy car that doesn't have a twin at every other intersection with the same mods, paint and rims (Pretty boring, isn't it). *


yea, i know exactly what u mean, too many of them around, and they all look alike, but this guy was stripped for sure cuz he didnt have tinted windows so i can see everything......and he was rolling on stocks(whatever size older hatchbacks use) oh and by the way, he didnt spray the nitrious


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Screw him! Who cares if he beats you all day long At least you're comfortable in your car with all it's safety components and possibly his girlfriend or better yet, his sister in your ride


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

why would they drive a car without an A/C im sorry but thats stupid..plain stupid. whats the sense of getting the car then...dirve around town make everyone hear your fart muffler and when a girl gets in, the car smells like the fish market because you sweat from not having an A/C LOL


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Just plain Nasty! It's what gives us something to talk about!


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

very, and that is true even primering it makes it even worse and more dull


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

i have a customer that recently purchased a ZC engine for his CRX. the sad thing is he bought a sohc 1.6l vtec with about 120-130 top hp. in stock form. with what he paid for the motor and trranny he could have bought a b16a and had a lot better platform to build on. i tried to explain this but he had to have the ZC because it is JDM, and he could make it run fast. i dont know i think i would have bought the b16 and smoked a ZC. IMO


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Now, Now Mr. nstalr01, you know the customer knows best and your input means nothing. Just give the fools what they want and wait for the next know-it-all


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *Alot of guys in hondas seem to like to drive their everyday car around like this (stripped) because it helps give them the edge! Must be cold as hell in them in the winter months and hot as hell in the summer months. I say, if they have a pretty girlfriend, she must be rreally tired of this by now and want to ride in a quiet, not so bouncy car that doesn't have a twin at every other intersection with the same mods, paint and rims (Pretty boring, isn't it). *


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I would say the Civic Nation Commercial got 'em going crazy and I mean completely off the chain. B16's are selling like those 18inch dishes were in 1996-1997 and it's just something we are going to have to live with ( I guess )


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

You guys have any idea how grossly overpriced Honda engines are?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> You guys have any idea how grossly overpriced Honda engines are?


 I know a b16 today cost more than my CA18DET did 3 years ago. Some people are ripping these kids off and the kids don't care. They have the credit cards or mommy/daddy foot the bill and for the seller, that's cool!


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Well I dont have mommy and daddy for backup and an H22A1 longblock alone is $1200.

Here is some reference for those that done know...
JDM B18C5 (Integra Type R, 200hp) $5000
JDM H22A (Accord Type R, Accord Euro R, Prelude Type R, 200hp) $2800
JDM F20C (S2000, 250hp) $6500
JDM B16A (Civic Type R, 180hp) $4500
JDM H23A (Accord SiR Wagaon, VTEC, 200hp) $5500
These are average prices.

Fuckin FnF.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

those are pretty expensive prices!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Here is some reference for those that done know...


 This is F?$&ing insane! Why pay this much for this stuff when you're going to eventually tear it up? Bad Question for business. SR20DET (all), RB25DET, RB26DETT, VG30DETT, and all honda performance motors are way over priced. I need to get into the business of selling motors


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

That is why the F/I market is becoming so popular now. 

If I had the means, I would design a turbo kit for the F22/F23 engine (90-02 Accords) which is better than the current Drag kit available. Its overpriced, incomplete, unreliable, and poorly designed. The F22 engine is just begging for boost with a low 8.8:1 compression ratio, and relatively beefy rods. People are putting down 250whp with less than 12psi of boost with custom systems.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

check out www.ardperformance.com for a few honda and nissan engine prices. hey boostboy they even have the mitsu cyclone engine


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Jesus! And just think, I charge $3500 for a complete (drop your B12 off and I'll call you when I'm finished) CA18DET swap! I even manually set boost to 12 psi which makes this car illegally sick for the novice booster and a wicked weapon for the gran turismo lover. Now you tell me who's getting ripped? but, if those are the engines you want, spend your money! Damn.........


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *....so In your opinion how do u think my car performed? *


It's still slow.



Wont Be Beat said:


> *Here is some reference for those that done know...
> JDM B18C5 (Integra Type R, 200hp) $5000
> JDM H22A (Accord Type R, Accord Euro R, Prelude Type R, 200hp) $2800
> JDM F20C (S2000, 250hp) $6500
> ...



Don't forget about the new JDM K20 RSX type R motor. Here it is show swapped into an EK hatch. First of its kind... Everything is mounted backwards now. Kinda strange.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

i old ya boost. we could make it happen


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Anyone doing that swap must be retarded. Why bust your ass with a K20 when a B will just drop right in and yield just as much power.

Oh yeah, the K20A1, K20A3 and K24A (Accord and CRV) are at a premium now too!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Anyone doing that swap must be retarded.


 Maybe you're right about that, but putting SR20's in civics is a bit retarded too http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1871850842 Get 'em while they're hot guys or the race wars boys will pull a premium and you nissan boys will be in a crap-load of trouble LMAO


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Yes, putting an SR into a Civic is pretty dumb. Just about as dumb as spending $12,000 on the installation of Lamborghini style doors on a Mustang.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *Anyone doing that swap must be retarded. Why bust your ass with a K20 when a B will just drop right in and yield just as much power.
> 
> Oh yeah, the K20A1, K20A3 and K24A (Accord and CRV) are at a premium now too! *


do you have anything nice to say, ever???


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *Anyone doing that swap must be retarded. Why bust your ass with a K20 when a B will just drop right in and yield just as much power.*


Why not do it? It's the first of its kind. Haven't you ever wanted to be the first one to do something? It also has many benifits, like low, low miles, new technology, and of course reliability. Too many people ask why now a days. I always seem to be asking them, why not? Why turbo a GA16DE? I say why not? Race what you bring to the table, any way you can.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Why not? Because for half the price, you can have something that performs just as well.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

for some people money isn't an issue


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

I'd like to meet these people that modify Sentra's and Civics that money isnt an issue.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *Why not? Because for half the price, you can have something that performs just as well. *


I'd like to see you prove that...break it down...lets see the math.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Power costs! You can play around with simple mods, but when you're talking about deep down and gut-wrenching power be prepared to break out the plastic or dump your rent money. I paid some good bread for my set ups to be as performance- oriented as they are, but the initial platform was what was cheap (1990 B12 4dr $400.00 and red one $200.00). Cost of the amount of work that's poured into them "Priceless"


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

JDM B18C 200hp $5000 + easy labor
CRVTEC 160 - 180hp, good torque $3000 + easy labor + bolt ons
LSVTEC about 200hp $3500 + easy labor
H22A7 217hp, good torque $3200 + medium labor

JDM K20A 220hp, $6500 + medium/difficult labor


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *JDM B18C 200hp $5000 + easy labor
> CRVTEC 160 - 180hp, good torque $3000 + easy labor + bolt ons
> LSVTEC about 200hp $3500 + easy labor
> H22A7 217hp, good torque $3200 + medium labor
> ...


#1 those are all HP at the crank.... 
#2 The turbo Ga16 will still have more HP...
#3 The stage 1 Ga16 turbo has almost 20 ft lbs more torque than a heavily modified Integra Type R



-------------Note the weak Honda torque ratings------------

Nissan 200SX 1.6 with only stage 1 bolt on HS turbo kit - With No internal upgrades... 

163.8WHP and 148.2 TQ


Civic SI 
Mods: AEM Cold Air intake, DC Sports 4-2-1 header,
Neuspeed 8mm plug wires, and Mugen twin loop muffler.
Peak WHP: 148.1 Peak TQ: 103.9

1998 Honda Prelude SH 
Stock: 148.6 whp 130.4 TQ
Mods: Intake, Exhaust, Apex-i AFC 
166.5 & 139.6

1997 Acura Integra Type R
Stock 162.4 WHP 116.2 TQ
Mods: Intake, Exhaust, Cam Timing advanced,
Techtom, and CPU upgrade (fine-tuned on dyno)
187 & 132.5


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

nice statistics where do u get all those information


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

come on guys... some respect for civic owners they are imports and they do smoke some stangs/vettes/z28's sometimes they should get SOME to little credit


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I give them tons of credit. They make great auto-x cars. And depending on the frankenstein setup, will also run NA 13s at the strip all night long. I've seen it with my own eyes.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

heheh tru although the best hondas (spoons mugens) can't dance with nismo's

FO SHO


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I don't know about that one either. Spoon and Mugen for honda's are track cars. I've never seen a race where it was Spoon or Mugen vs. Nismo? They are usually in different classes. I have a video on my hard drive that shows two naturally aspirated AE86 haichi roku's beating the hell out of a Skyline GTR on a road course. Those are mid 80's toyota corolla's killing an R34! So it all depends on what your car is set up for. No one car is dominant over the other, unless you have a Mclaren F1 or some other crazy car like that.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

With a car like a McLaren, I wouldn't even waste the gas playing with the little boys'


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

with a mclaren it is a waste of gas to stop at a traffic light. mpg has to suck on those cars


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

If you could afford to spend a million dollars on an automobile. I'm sure paying for gas really isn't an issue.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

off topic............but nice lol


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

unless after the mill you spent on the car breaks you.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

myoung said:


> *#1 those are all HP at the crank....
> #2 The turbo Ga16 will still have more HP...
> #3 The stage 1 Ga16 turbo has almost 20 ft lbs more torque than a heavily modified Integra Type R*


I fail to see your point.



myoung said:


> *-------------Note the weak Honda torque ratings------------*


Well, yeah! They're Honda's! Not big block Chevys.



myoung said:


> *1998 Honda Prelude SH
> Stock: 148.6 whp 130.4 TQ
> Mods: Intake, Exhaust, Apex-i AFC
> 166.5 & 139.6*


This car runs an H22A7 rated at 220bhp. Counting in 15-20% driveline loss, that puts it at 176-187whp. Not sure where you found 148whp from. Plus, there is no way to gain 9ft lbs. of torque with those bolt ons on that engine. An AFC does almost nothing.

Again, no need to go trying to prove Nissan's superiorty. I'm not here to dispute it and I'm not here to support it.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

i guess what were trying to say is that us nismo guys can smoke all the honda kids......of course a ga16de wont beat a type r....but thats because its in a different weight class....but still, when hondas class is matched with nissans class, its a no brainer that nissan wins overall


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *i guess what were trying to say is that us nismo guys can smoke all the honda kids*


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *i guess what were trying to say is that us nismo guys can smoke all the honda kids...... *


no ONE car is superior over the other


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *no ONE car is superior over the other *



sure, if u say so...every car has its own characteristics which makes it unique....we all know that by now......but i guess the reason all the nissan kids talk shyt about honda boys is because obviously honda cars have no torque and what not. Besides, everyone has the right to their own opinion. or actually, i think the real reason is that EVERYONE HATES RICE(not the people, just rice, meaning dumb stickers, stupid looking cars and so forth.....and as we all know hondas are more associated with rice than any other car, therefore people are bias(not sure how u spell that) against hondas...


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Oh cmon. Lets not even go there. Like there is no rice in Nissan land?

Lets try this, I think its simple enough:

There are more Hondas than Nissans. Because their are more Hondas, more people are doing things to them and thats why you see more rice on Hondas--because you see more Hondas.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> * Like there is no rice in Nissan land?
> 
> *




sure there might be a couple of rice in nissan land, BUT, u hardly see any, right?????......with a honda, chances are that 2 out 3 cars is gonna be all sho and no go ricers......sure hondas make good cars and the REAL enthusiast are the ones who take ANY car and make them the beasts that run 10 seconds in the quarter mile....but to tell u the truth i have yet to see a rice nissan.....if u can show me a picture, i would take all these words back......


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Almost every sentra that has "stuff" done to it, is rice in AZ. Just thought I'd share. It's very sad. Kids think that body kits, and racing stripes make their cars fast.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *Almost every sentra that has "stuff" done to it, is rice in AZ. Just thought I'd share. It's very sad. Kids think that body kits, and racing stripes make their cars fast. *



ok, i agree with u when u say that stripes is stupid and people might *think* they scare other racers off with the aggressive stripes.......but when u say people adding body kits to their cars to make it go fast, now that is just plain ignorant.....i really dont think people think that body kits make cars go faster, the only reason people put body kits is for the look and maybe they like to show off their cars in car shows.. just like some people dont add performance parts for the performance, just to make the car sound hard....or vice versa.........even if a kid is all show and no go, u cant talk shit, because obviously the kid HAS money to buy stuff, buy maybe he doesnt care/need/want performance..........ITS ALL ABOUT WHAT YOU WANT

btw, i have yet to see a riced out sentra....if someone can post a pic?


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Notice the TRD decal.

I tried to post one with about 10 others but it said there were too many images.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

I cant seem to get that to work. Well, enjoy: http://groups.msn.com/RICEBOY


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)




----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)




----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

u failed wont be beat........those pictures u showed arent rice!!!. maybe these cars arent to YOUR taste, but they arent rice..now check this out www.riceboypage.com 


check that out and u tell me how many hondas u see compared to nissans, thanks for trying tho


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *but when u say people adding body kits to their cars to make it go fast, now that is just plain ignorant*


You should talk to these people. They are morons! You can't really talk, unless you've talked to the people that I have talked to about it. So that means you were assuming things again. And the reason that you find more riced out honda's than nissans is because more teenagers own hondas. I think your just mad because you must have been beaten by a honda recently or something. So you must feel the need to re-assert yourselves amongst your nissan companions. I don't see why people are down on honda owners so much. Why create such drama in our own lifes to make ourselves feel important amongst people who just happen to drive the same brand of car as we do? Fuck the drama... Fuck creating drama...

Oh, and BTW SR20 805, your smilies are gay. Quit using them. We all know that you are snapping your fingers and twisting your neck in Z formation behind the computer when you type/talk.


edit: found some riced sentra pics...


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> "It's not how it looks on the outside. It's whats under the hood that counts!"


 I concur.............


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

I failed? I failed? I fucking failed? Go fuck yourself you stupid peice of shit. Take your retarded elitist attitude and eat a dick while your at it. Who the fuck are you to say anything to me at all? 

Have a nice day homeboy, and fuck off.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

look 'wont beat shit'...........u really sound tough talking shit thru the internet fucken idiot............wow opium open opum whatever your name is, u succeeded to find 3 riced nissans....thats great and at least there arent like a thousands webpages out there dedicated to talking shit about nissans like hondas lil kids. and dont even talk about being gay with u and your fucken lil jack off partner in the picture next to your idiot screen name............now if all u dudes are gonna get offended by the trash talking dont go on to this part of the forum.....notice how its called nissan vs. ALL........for all you TRASH TALKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its not called nissan vs mitsubishi, nissan vs your mom, honda vs honda..................NISSAN VS. ALL and what did u expect in this part of the forum??? talking about knitting mittens!?!?!?!? fuck off


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

You getting upset? You gonna cry? Little bitch.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *u succeeded to find 3 riced nissans....thats great*


yes I did, and I proved you wrong. End of story, you lose. I'm done with this thread. Good bye.

*unsubscribed*


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

"its in the hood that counts"

Its ur opinion on whether what counts, maybe both do to you, i think both count, anyways....

Yeh just like sr20 850 said plzz dont get offended and read the name of this thread or "fuck off"

thank you


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *You getting upset? You gonna cry? Little bitch. *



do u know how stupid u sound 'wont beat shit'???? u're gonna get a lot of respect talking the way u are......lol. if u cant handle talking shit then dont come into this part of the forum....u just dont get it...let me put it to u this way, have u seen the jack in the box commercials where they are obviously talking shit about mcdonalds, wendy's, subway???? they are companies competing against each other, sure the guys over at jack in the box eat at other places besided jack in the box, its all competition baby, its all in the love of the game...now looking back at my older posts, i think back and say that some remarks were ignorant but now that i think about it. someone who makes a car look *ricey* is all doing nothing but trying to make their car look good to THEIR taste, they arent trying to impress US!! what the fuck do we care??? maybe the car looks shitty to u, but he pops his hood and has 30$K put into the engine....i'd like to see someone get smoked by a *ricey* looking car just to see the expression on your faces.....i've been beat by a *rice* car, and what? everyone has their own taste, just like u bought nissan maybe because u like the performance, the look, the style, the price? and others bought hondas for other reasons or the same reasons, do your thing...its all love


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

immature much?


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

nope. just trying to make a point...everyone has their own style, just like one guy might dress like a rebel, another like a skater, another like a GQ guy, your style is your style,


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

> You getting upset? You gonna cry? Little bitch.



Yeah thats imature


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *its all competition baby, its all in the love of the game...now looking back at my older posts, i think back and say that some remarks were ignorant but now that i think about it. someone who makes a car look *ricey* is all doing nothing but trying to make their car look good to THEIR taste, they arent trying to impress US!! what the fuck do we care??? maybe the car looks shitty to u, but he pops his hood and has 30$K put into the engine*


Is there a point to this?

You asked for riced Nissan...you got them. I tried posting like 10 on one page and the site wouldnt let me and I wasnt about to go through all that again. So please explain how I lost? Looks like you got owned.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *Yeah I figured that. Just sounded a little fishy. *


LOL think before you run your mouth dude. btw, you are a Nissan Enthusiast, honda driver lol


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *
> 
> You asked for riced Nissan...you got them. I tried posting like 10 on one page and the site wouldnt let me and I wasnt about to go through all that again. So please explain how I lost? Looks like you got owned. *


wow, now count them again, how many did u post?? great...the only thing that owns me is nissan


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *You getting upset? You gonna cry? Little bitch. *



dude, your the one who cried first. correct me if im wrong. btw. why spend thousands of dollars on a crappy engine like the honda while yo can get a WHOLE car for under 3 Gs that comes with 240 HP stock all wheel drive?? i can tell you honda fucktards dont shop around for parts or anything, the only place you shop at is ebay. good luck.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Boromir said:


> *dude, your the one who cried first. correct me if im wrong. btw. why spend thousands of dollars on a crappy engine like the honda while yo can get a WHOLE car for under 3 Gs that comes with 240 HP stock all wheel drive?? i can tell you honda fucktards dont shop around for parts or anything, the only place you shop at is ebay. good luck.  *


Wow, good post. Very insightful and obviously true.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Bottom line,

When you start generalizing HUGE groups of consumers, there will always be exceptions. 99% of stupid arguments on the web start from this.

More hondas fall into the rice catagory because civics are inexpensive and can be purchased by young drivers. Its nothing that you should care about much. Big deal. There is rice of ALL KINDS, so who are we kidding, its the people, not the manufacturer so as soon as you stop throwing around the manufacturer name with the rice comments the sooner you become more objective and stop looking for fights.

Its your car, do to it what you want. I live in vancouver which is arguably rice capital of the world and I have seen it all. But if what they do to their cars makes them happy, all the power to them. Their car is bringing them happiness and as a result they become car enthusiasts, which drives the REAL performance market through advertising and such.


----------



## phil_minchoff (Oct 29, 2002)

I've been following all of these posts, and I've come to the end with a question. What am I supposed to do? I own a Honda CRX and a B13 Sentra. I previously owned a Mustang and a Jetta. I think (and maybe I'll be starting another huge debate, but here goes) at the end of the day, if your car goes fast, makes your balls tingle, and you're happy, thats all that matters. Just to add a little bit of bias here and pledge my love to Nissans, my B13 has in fact given me the most bang for my buck so far. But, in the end, if it has wheels and it goes fast, I wanna drive it. End of story.


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

Murph said:


> *
> More hondas fall into the rice catagory because civics are inexpensive and can be purchased by young drivers.*


from what i see on the roads and the ppl i know/knew going thru high school, honda/riceboy is just a fad for stupid people to think they look cool. its cool to drive to school in a honda, and its cool to pretend to mod it even though most of these "cool" people don't know wtf they are doing under their hoods. there are really cheap sentras that they can buy too, with much better performance. but they still choose to buy the cheap CRX and put a 4 inch tip on the end of it just because it has the H sign, the sign of being cool. drive to school in a riced up honda = cool. driving to school in a sleeper non-honda = you wont get noticed.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *I fail to see your point.
> 
> 
> Well, yeah! They're Honda's! Not big block Chevys.
> ...


That's right off the SI Club dyno page


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *I failed? I failed? I fucking failed? Go fuck yourself you stupid peice of shit. Take your retarded elitist attitude and eat a dick while your at it. Who the fuck are you to say anything to me at all?
> 
> Have a nice day homeboy, and fuck off. *


These type of posts will not be tolerated on this forum..consider this a warning...


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

myoung said:


> *That's right off the SI Club dyno page *


BWAHAHAHAHA! You mean Club Si? Club ricerboy? Better analyze your sources.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Murph said:


> *Bottom line,
> 
> When you start generalizing HUGE groups of consumers, there will always be exceptions. 99% of stupid arguments on the web start from this.
> 
> ...


I'll live by that.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

dans200sx said:


> *driving to school in a sleeper non-honda = you wont get noticed. *


I'd rather not get noticed. I wish my Prelude wasnt red.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

> drive to school in a riced up honda = cool. driving to school in a sleeper non-honda = you wont get noticed.


I think you are right. It makes me wish I was back in high school. What a great opportunity that would be to blow the doors of some backwards-visor-wearing snots in front of their groupies! There is nothing better than to have some Civic poser rev on you and smoke him. Long live the sleeper!


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

dans200sx said:


> *from what i see on the roads and the ppl i know/knew going thru high school, honda/riceboy is just a fad for stupid people to think they look cool. its cool to drive to school in a honda, and its cool to pretend to mod it even though most of these "cool" people don't know wtf they are doing under their hoods. there are really cheap sentras that they can buy too, with much better performance. but they still choose to buy the cheap CRX and put a 4 inch tip on the end of it just because it has the H sign, the sign of being cool. drive to school in a riced up honda = cool. driving to school in a sleeper non-honda = you wont get noticed. *


exactly, i couldnt put this in better words.....when mommy and daddy buy u the car, u have no choice on what the chose from, but when u buy a honda because johnny accross the street has one with a huge spoiler...that's not cool.. and he's right, u can buy a sentra with better performance for a better price maybe, but maybe they dont like the sentra's style, this proves that people dont care about performance, they want looks.....ask anyone what are two lead manufacturers for imports associated with racing, first one will be honda, second will be mitsubishi...


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> second will be mitsubishi...


 And they get smoked while looking pretty as well "No exceptions"


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

such tension between everyone...geez... calm down... don't get all worked up, this thread started out with a guy racing honda civics and now its a war between rice and wrong? forshame.....forshame


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

dude, thats so true, i started this thread because i raced two hondas......and it turned into a never ending war against imports...damn whoever changed the subject!!


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Okay, redefinition time:
These are the core "rice" attributes that the majority of the posters here are hostile towards:
-Wannabe F&F graphics
-Windshield banners for fictional race teams or actual race teams that the owner couldn't hope to ever belong to.
-An abundance of hi-perf. vendor stickers, especially if the vendor's parts are nowhere to be found on the car
-Rims so large as to actually make the car slower than stock
-Wings so large and heavy they actually make the car slower than stock
-Large diameter exhaust tips which owners claim give them 15 extra horses 
-Lowered suspensions which do not improve handling but rather cause the car ride like it has no suspension at all.
-Cars which have had 4 grand put into ground hugging suspension, body kits, rims, and decals, yet whose only investment in improved performance is the "SpiralMaster Electric Turbocharger" they bought for 12 bucks on eBay.

There's more I'm sure, but that's the gist of it. This isn't about imports. This is a Nissan forum, no one bashes imports here. And all the above atrocities are regularly committed on Neons, Sunfires, Cavaleirs, Luminas, you name it. In fact, the only thing more pathetic than a riced-out Civic is a riced-out Cavalier, because at least the Hondas have build quality going for them and will last long enough for the owner to enjoy their efforts. 
I think the reason there are fewer riced-out Neons, etc. is that their owners spend so much time and $$$ just keeping them running they don't have any left to modify them.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

LOL.....FORD(fix or repair daily) they waste all their money for repairs so they cant afford performance....that makes sense


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

tsi200sx said:


> *Okay, redefinition time:
> These are the core "rice" attributes that the majority of the posters here are hostile towards:
> -Wannabe F&F graphics
> -Windshield banners for fictional race teams or actual race teams that the owner couldn't hope to ever belong to.
> ...




dude, dont forget about the websites decals on the rear windows.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

And don't forget about the "Tag Along Rats" These are the fools that ride about 3-5 cars deep chasing each other (at full speed)around town and hopping from one shop to the other getting nowhere important very fast.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

"second will be mitsubishi..."


boost_boy said:


> *And they get smoked while looking pretty as well "No exceptions" *


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *And don't forget about the "Tag Along Rats" These are the fools that ride about 3-5 cars deep chasing each other (at full speed)around town and hopping from one shop to the other getting nowhere important very fast. *


sadly i see these "tag along rats" all the time not that i'm intimidated by them, its just sad to see them running around thru the streets "trying" to race each other


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2002)

*Everyone hates Honda(s)*

Yes everyone hates Honda , except for the fact that they have bullet proof engines that scream to unreal redlines (included are their differently named Honda's: Acura). Out of the box handling and fuel efficiency. 

Of course I am going to recieve stories about how someone knew of someone who blew up a Honda engine, however we all know that Hondas are the first choice when it comes to upgrading!

My first pick for a bullet proof car is a '99-00 Honda Civic SiR (known in the US as an Si) 160hp with an 8000rpm redline. Scream past 5500rpm and you will feel the v-tec kick in!

Sincerely,

DBL-CLTCH-R


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah, scream past 5500, VTEC (not v-tec) "kicks in" and you rocket yourself to a blindingly fast 15.6 second 1/4 mile. Whoopee. I guess I just don't see what's so vastly impressive about that. Especially considering every SE-R ever made has more torque than the Si does.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

This whole post is absurd....everyone is posting crap that has been said a hundred times. The facts boil down to:

1. Ricey cars a crap, regardless of the brand

2. There are more riced out Hondas than other brands simply because they are more popular and more common (duh)

3. Both Nissan and Honda make great cars. Accept it and move on, this is turning into a lameass Ford vs. Chevy truck debate.

4. Won't Be Beat continues to masterbate to the fact that he pisses everyone off. Don't let him get his jollies off you, if he wants to spend his rather dull life talking crap on a Nissan message board then let him.

5. Finally, no you will not get a respone from me Won't Be Beat regardless of whatever lame response you may have regarding my sexuality, who I am as a person, or whatever juvenile comment you may have.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

word....

(bows head down to zeno)


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *BWAHAHAHAHA! You mean Club Si? Club ricerboy? Better analyze your sources. *


Regradless of the source...Those are posted in their dyno area with charts from dynojet runs... like it or not those are the numbers... analyze that


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Zak91SE-R said:


> *Yeah, scream past 5500, VTEC (not v-tec) "kicks in" and you rocket yourself to a blindingly fast 15.6 second 1/4 mile. Whoopee. I guess I just don't see what's so vastly impressive about that. Especially considering every SE-R ever made has more torque than the Si does. *


exactly.... not to mention a GA almost has as much torque as an Si... lol...a couple of bolt ons and it has more.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> My first pick for a bullet proof car is a '99-00 Honda Civic SiR (known in the US as an Si) 160hp with an 8000rpm redline.


 That's your opinion! Obviously, you're not a big import fan! More of someone who's stuck on hype! No engine is bullet proof and don't you nor anyone forget that. But if you think so, I'll pay for the damage I do with my AK-47 just to prove you wrong. Bullet proof? What a fool.......And since 1987 (u.s. spec), nissan and it's pulsar SE motors (CA16/CA18DE) have been running rings around the 8500rpm mark so why is the hype so biased towards honda and the fact that they've designed a system that allows their crappy engines to rev so high. Get off the tip of the "H" please!!!!!!!


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

I would and have refferred to engines from all the Japanese Big Three (Nissan, Toyota, Honda) as "bulletproof" to refer to their reliability and longevity. You must admit that all three make excellently-engineered motors that are hard to kill. Especially when compared to many USDM cars and trucks. While the US Big Three (GM, Ford, DaimlerChrysler) have closed the quality gap since the dark days of the 70s and 80s, they have not yet reached the level of consistent quality of engineering and construction of the Japanese makers. 
I think most of the answer is in engineering and the processes of manufacturing, since the vast majority of Hondas and Toyotas sold in the US are built in the US. And the Japanese makers have made improvements on what used to be the biggest problem with imports, RUST.
I have personally owned 2 Nissans, 1 Honda, and a Dodge truck. My first Nissan (actually so old it was a Datsun) went 230,000 miles, and would have gone longer if I hadn't sold it to an idiot. My Honda was a 2-liter carbeurated Accord hatchback which I sold at 216,000 miles, it still ran great. My current Nissan has 171000 miles on its VG30E and is going strong. That's what I call bulletproof. The only current U.S. engine I would call bulletproof is the 4.0 liter inline six used in several Jeep models.

Incidentally, My Dodge began to fall apart at 97,000 miles, but it didn't show a hint of rust


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

> This whole post is absurd....everyone is posting crap that has been said a hundred times. The facts boil down to.....:


nice, now all of you shut up plzzz, jk


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

caca


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

2k2wickedSpecV said:


> *caca *


yea, this whole thread has become caca


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

*Good price for SR20DET?*



boost_boy said:


> *This is F?$&ing insane! Why pay this much for this stuff when you're going to eventually tear it up? Bad Question for business. SR20DET (all), RB25DET, RB26DETT, VG30DETT, and all honda performance motors are way over priced. I need to get into the business of selling motors *


I have a Nissan B12. I wanna give Nissan a better name here in Barbados.  What do you think of this price? s13 RWD sr20det engine , wire harness, intercooler , brake pumps, power steering pumps, shocks , (UNCUT WIRE HARNESS), ecu , transmission , jdm sr20 air flow intake , axles too for US$1600?
Thanks for any input


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> What do you think of this price? s13 RWD sr20det engine , wire harness, intercooler , brake pumps, power steering pumps, shocks , (UNCUT WIRE HARNESS), ecu , transmission , jdm sr20 air flow intake , axles too for US$1600?


 The price is not bad for a 240SX swap, but are they selling you this for your FWD B12? If so, don't do it! I see so many kids buying crap from engine importers and getting screwed because it was the wrong application. I'm not saying you're buying from the net, but in any case, the S13's SR20 and it's accompanying components will be of no use to you (Maybe for parts only).


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

I want to swap to a SR20DE or SR20DET engine for my B12. Any suggestions to what would be a good vehicle or a good engine swap?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Well you have a choice of the SR20 or the CA18! They both have turbocharged and N/A versions and both are pretty good engines. Make sure it's a FWD car you're getting it out of and not RWD. For the B12, the CA18 is a direct bolt-in. The SR20 will take some metal fabricating. Both will need harness surgery.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

*foo*

dont bag on FORD


sr20 805 said:


> *LOL.....FORD(fix or repair daily) they waste all their money for repairs so they cant afford performance....that makes sense *


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

ford= found on road dead, just for ur info, 
by the way i dont bag on ford, they make awsome vehicles, i usually go offroading, and guess what no better than a ford to take all that beating. ive been with a frieind in a couple of occassions, when a jimmy 4x4 was stuck, not even a izuzu(spelling) trooper could take it out, and those are light ass hell, seem to float on the sand. neither could a toyota 4x4 pull it out. and a ford effortlessly pull it out. so yeah yeah ford this ford that crap, it still is pretty strong.


----------

